# My Mac Fan won't shut off...



## bryandrew (May 16, 2012)

I have a MacBook Pro, Intel core 2 duo, Version 10.6.8, 4 GB 1067 MHz DDR3. About 10 to 15 minutes into start-up the fan will kick on and won't shut off and it gets pretty hot on the bottom. I usually put it in sleep mode to cool it off but I think there's a bigger problem going on.
Also. I don't know if I can post this in the same thread but Im having connection problems also when I'm out at my work. At home there's no problems but on the road I get the timeout notice when I try to connect (this happens at two of my remote locations I have to work at. THis connection issue started last week, by the way.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why is your OS listed as XP SP2 if your Mac has OS X 10.6.8 on it? What OS are you running when this happens? The fan comes on because the CPU is being used full tilt. And if there is something trying to download large files in the background, then weaker network connections will fail. Install iStat Pro and when your computer starts doing this, pull up the dashboard and see what the CPU usage is, and what the top process is that is taking the power.


----------



## bryandrew (May 16, 2012)

Hey, listen....I'm sorry about the confusion. I personally own a Mac but I work in an office where I work strickly on Window XP units. I wasn't sure about how to catagorize that on my info. 
Anyway....you were dead on with recommending IStat Pro. That thing worked like a charm. Seems I when I had google chrome open (and maybe even when I didn't) there was a plugin (I guess) that ran in the background called Google Chrome Helper which, with some research, turned out to be the culprit. I trashed Chrome and just stuck with Firefox and Safari. You really helped me out tremendously. I have recommended it to all my Mac friends...thanks again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, Google has deemed it necessary to have background processes with their software, and they don't readily inform you of such.


----------



## mmp1964 (Jun 27, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> The fan comes on because the CPU is being used full tilt. And if there is something trying to download large files in the background, then weaker network connections will fail. Install iStat Pro and when your computer starts doing this, pull up the dashboard and see what the CPU usage is, and what the top process is that is taking the power.


Unfortunately, there is an issue with Macbooks that is unrelated to CPU usage. My fan is currently running and my CPU usage is approx 88% idle. There are some threads on various forums, including the official Apple forum on this - most involve shutting down, taking out the battery (if possible) and pressing either the Power button or some other combination of keys. Neither of those things helped. If I ever find something that works, will post here. Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to start a new thread with your issue since it is unrelated and different then this one. Thread hijacking is not welcome on these forums. Start your own thread and post the problem and what you have thus done and we can begin to help you.


----------

